# How to get tyre dressing just on the tyres?



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi

scrubbed off my tyres with car shampoo and brush, rinsed and dried off with MF yesterday. Decided to try some AG tyre dressing spray stuff I had. got more of it over the bodywork and alloy wheel than actually on the tyre I think! Even using a bit of card Id cut into a half circle shape to try and mask the wheel as I sprayed.

Cant help thinking brushing it on would be much easier, maybe spray the AG stuff into a plastic pot and then brush on? Or get something purpose designed for brushing on?

Any thoughts?

Sonax tyre gel?

Ta


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Spray it onto a sponge applicator or cloth first. :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Either get a tyre dressing sponge, a curved type. Or use one of those yellow waxing applicators sponges. Or cut up and old bit of car sponge. I've also used an old microfibre cloth. Sometimes the sponges and such break up with repeated rubbing on the tyre and leave bits behind. I found the microfibre soaked in a little of the dressing worked quiet well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a tyre dressing applicator, basically a sponge inside a little plastic easy-to-hold thing and I squirt a bit of Gyeon Q2 Tire on that and apply to my tyres, that way it goes only where I want it to go.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I use Nero on an auto finesse puck, works well for me


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

as already said above use a sponge

i just get a cheap sponge for 30p/50p whatever they are and cut it up into 6 sections  spray/pour said tyre dressing onto sponge, dab onto tyre in 4 areas (12,3,6 & 9 o'clock positions) and then work it in ensuring a nice even covering on the tyre wall :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> as already said above use a sponge
> 
> i just get a cheap sponge for 30p/50p whatever they are and cut it up into 6 sections  spray/pour said tyre dressing onto sponge, dab onto tyre in 4 areas (12,3,6 & 9 o'clock positions) and then work it in ensuring a nice even covering on the tyre wall :thumb: ... *and then bin it, as it only cost you 5p, so no faffing about with trying to clean / store / reuse as you might with a regular £2 "Professional Nano-Sponge Tyre Dressing Applicator"*


Just finished that bit off for you ... :lol::lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Just finished that bit off for you ... :lol::lol:


:lol: ye and that! cheers for adding it! but i'm a tight get too so i save it and next time us the other side then throw it after :doublesho


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

These work a treat with gel type dressing. Use a sharp knife to cut off the scouring pad to leave just the sponge. Remember to store upright of they leak.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...cts/adams-vrt-super-block-dressing-applicator
these are excellent and dont brake up in to tiny bits, mine is still going strong after a few uses


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

As above, I've always used either a wax applicator sponge (that I then continue to use just for that job) or a raceglaze style detailing brush.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Radish293 said:


> These work a treat with gel type dressing. Use a sharp knife to cut off the scouring pad to leave just the sponge. Remember to store upright of they leak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! :thumb:

Do you actually put the tyre stuff in where the washing upp liquid would go? Cool.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep. The sponges last about six months replacements are cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Another tool worth having in the detailing drawer is some craft sponge brushes. On low profile tyres, they're great for getting the tyre dressing into those gaps between the alloy and tyre rim protector.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...cts/adams-vrt-super-block-dressing-applicator
> these are excellent and dont brake up in to tiny bits, mine is still going strong after a few uses


+1, 12 months for mine.:thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I use a 1.5 inch varnish paint brush, soak it in degreaser for 15 minutes after and it comes up a treat, been using the same brush for about 3 years


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Radish293 said:


> These work a treat with gel type dressing. Use a sharp knife to cut off the scouring pad to leave just the sponge. Remember to store upright of they leak.


I do similar and use the washing up sponges on their own after the wife's done with them. I have half a dozen ready for use, just use the sponge side rather than scouring side.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Just buy a cheap sponge and cut it into quarters. Tyre gel dressing like Meguiars is ideal


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I use cotton buds to get into the little space next to the rim, works a treat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I use an old pad (the velcro fell off and it was an old one someone gave me), I cut it in to quarters, spray the dressing on to the pad and swipe around the tyre.


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

I tend to put some tyre gel onto a sponge applicator and gently massage the tyre wall. Having a microfibre towel to hand helps to quickly get rid of stray product on the alloys.

I did previously try a spray bottle product but never get on with it for the same reason as the OP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

